# would you order homemade treats from me?



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey guys as most of you have seen on the picture threads of the homemade chicken jerky/fruits/veg i have made for Dexter, was wonderin how many of you would actually order if i started makin these to sell? it would have to be in the u.s area though since there are laws against sendin them across. i will be lookin into proper packagin, perhaps vacuum sealed? i will ship out priority mail too. they wont last as long as store-bought treats since there are no preservatives on them and will have to be kept fresh in the fridge.

any feedback will be helpful, thanks :lol:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ha ha go girl!i want commission


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> Ha ha go girl!i want commission


:lol: *waves to michele :wave:


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

michele said:


> Ha ha go girl!i want commission


Oh no you di'in't! That 10% is all mine!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Well thanks for NOTHING! pff! :nmad2:
Us Canadians are no good for you? 

take this! :bootyshake:

...and this! :boxing:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao Ls! my silly ls i wouldnt risk it since it normally takes 2 weeks to get there :lol: would be spoiled by then


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

...sure, sure, excuses, excuses 

...I'm just kidding...or am I?! :coolwink:


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd probably buy some from you! I'm always on the lookout for new goodies that Pickyface over here will eat. (she's actually starting to respond when i call her that. Oh dear.)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How do the chicken jerky treats you make compare to konas chips? About the same? If you could beat their price, then I'd probably buy some from you!!

Oh, and if you would make very thinly sliced beef kidney in the dehydrator, I would buy that for sure.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

beef kidney? o.o never had that before lol
when i took out konaschips from my bag it was oily...what do they put on it? it sticks to my hand o o dex loves them both but mine are crunchy and still smell really good. plus i put wheat germ so its a bit nutritional too


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> beef kidney? o.o never had that before lol
> when i took out konaschips from my bag it was oily...what do they put on it? it sticks to my hand o o dex loves them both but mine are crunchy and still smell really good. plus i put wheat germ so its a bit nutritional too


Yeah, Brody needs the kidney for his diet. I have some frozen but was just thinking how easy it would be to have a bag of frozen dehydrated kidney in the freezer that I could just take out a piece for him a couple times a week! Fresh is always better, etc. but that would sure be convenient when I get busy!  

I don't know what is on the konaschips. I thought they were 100% chicken only.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ohhh ill have to look into kidney. are they hard to cut? still havrnt tried beef on the machine yet just hicken fruits and veg

hmmm dont know...i thought so too


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> ohhh ill have to look into kidney. are they hard to cut? still havrnt tried beef on the machine yet just hicken fruits and veg
> 
> hmmm dont know...i thought so too


Kidneys are kind of a yucky organ.  










See how they have all those lobes? They are firm, but you just cut through them with a sharp knife into thin slices. Underneath is a big fatty part. I trim almost all of that fat off. I know that people dehydrate liver, which is much more squishy than kidney. So I would guess it would dehydrate pretty well? Not sure! You need to try it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

bllekkkkk lol! ill have to research to see if anyone else has done it. is the smell barfy? :lol:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> bllekkkkk lol! ill have to research to see if anyone else has done it. is the smell barfy? :lol:


ha ha. I don't think that dehydrated kidneys probably have a big fan following. LOL! It would be mainly raw feeders that would want them. (Big market there though if you chose to do it.) 

Some people say they have sort of a urine odor, but I have never found that to be true of the ones I have bought! I had one package that had sort of a grit on them, almost like fine sand. I rinsed them well and actually soaked them in water for awhile and then they were fine. You'd have to get fresh ones for sure.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Kidney does not have a smell that bothers me, 
and I am the type that starts to gag if something smells
funky.

As for cutting, I slice it before it's completely thawed.
With it still being a little frozen it's less bloody/squishy and 
easier for me to slice into thin slices.


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

No, I wouldn't, not unless you had the proper permits and licenses. I spent several months looking into starting a business making homemade dog treats as well as other non food dog items. What I found out is that even selling within the US, it is ILLEGAL to make and sale homemade dog treats without being licenses with the USDA, as well as FDA, and one other place I believe. They require you to have a separate kitchen that is inspected, and you must send every variety of your treats for a guaranteed analysis report that is printed on every package. It was going to cost me around $8,000 just in permits, licenses, a LLC, and separate kitchen equipment.

I get very upset when I see people without the proper licenses and permits selling homemade dog treats. Recently someone in my area was selling treats, and one of their buyers pets got severely ill. Turns out they had well water, and used it in the treats. There was something bad in the water that the pet got sick from. The woman who sold the treats was sued by the pet owner, and was also fined thousands of dollars because she wasnt licensed.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I think many people would buy them! I'd try selling them on Etsy - I see a lot of homemade treats on there and the sellers usually tend to have very good feedback!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow mydaddys lol! u dont need permits for homemade treats in ur own home. if it was at at a company and indsutrailized then yes. if u google up all u need are proper labels and you items to be sanitary. 100sof people do it and its not wrong


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

proudpey i know of etsy hehe but they take hefty fees for each sale. i just wanted to see if anyone here would be interested before i set my finances on equipment


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

brody and christa...that sounds scary  lol blood and squishys o.o if it does smell will it reek my tray o.o while dryin? o.o


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> brody and christa...that sounds scary  lol blood and squishys o.o if it does smell will it reek my tray o.o while dryin? o.o


I don't know the answer to that, sorry!

I do think Mydaddysjag made a good point about liability.
I do not know anything about the legal or license aspect,
but if someone were to *claim* your treats caused their
pet to become ill, or worse, it could potentially be a much
bigger headache than it's worth. 

I know you're just asking to kind of see if there would be interest, 
but that's something to think about. I would hate to see something
bad come to you when I know you have nothing but good intentions.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ive already looked into it. u would only need the permits if this was sold wholesale into stores and such. i know plenty of people who makes their own treats and cookies and baked goods without a prob.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I think it would be ok to sell to the forum community and to your friends.
There are little girls that come sell me cookies all the time, they have no
permits or even labels, just cute pink wrapping with ribbons,lol. 

Obviously if you wanted to start an actual business you would need to
take certain steps, but I think if you just want to sell a couple treats,
to a couple friends, it's all good.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol they sell u cookies ls? mmm i want cookies. i sure do miss girl scout cookies. and fb family yay!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol they sell u cookies ls? mmm i want cookies. i sure do miss girl scout cookies. and fb family yay!


It's two little cuties from our building, they bake the cookies with their moms
and sell them mostly all to my hubby, LOL. I swear as soon as the cookies 
arrive they are instantly gone! The little girls brought us some dog cookies
too once, but I just bought them to help the girls out, my doggies aren't
allowed.  How sad,lol. I gave them to the neighbor's Boxer, she was thrilled.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww that sounds so cute! i wish i had people comin with cookies! lol. how nice of u. it aure is an ls thing for u to do!


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

I really hate to say it, but Im 100% positive that Im correct in what I posted. The only reason others do it and aren't in trouble for it is because they didn't get caught/turned in yet. 
My interest was in making treats to sell at pet events and local flea markets, and I was assured by the USDA and the FDA that I DID need a license, permits, and a separate inspected kitchen area that I made them in. The labels MUST have the guaranteed analysis, not just what ingredients you used, and there must be a label on every treat of every variety. If you are selling treats online, you MUST be licensed and have the permits to sale in each specific state that you ship to, not just your own. This is if you are selling 1 treat, or 100,000 treats. The rules are the same for everyone across the board. Do other people do it without the license and permit? Yes, however that does not mean it is legal, and if someone claimed their pet got sick from your product, you are in a big mess of trouble.

We spent months of researching it, contacted the FDA and USDA and also looked into getting the LLC (in case someones pet did happen to get sick, it would protect us as sellers). If youd like, I can forward you the responses from the FDA and USDA to look over and see what all is involved to both sell locally at places like a flea market, as well as online.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know much about the subject, so I'm not disagreeing.I guess it's 
at the individual's own risk. But there is a difference between selling at flea
markets to strangers, or selling a couple bags to your friends. Because hopefully
the friends won't sue or complain, lol. It's also crazy the amount of money which
is expected to be put into a kitchen and permits and whatnot, even if it is just
to sell one cookie/treat. I wonder how many people actually abide all these laws
and regulations. Because Etsy for example is full of yummy treats, so it makes me think.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> proudpey i know of etsy hehe but they take hefty fees for each sale. i just wanted to see if anyone here would be interested before i set my finances on equipment


Just popping in to say that zibbet is like etsy and they dont take commision fees.
Zibbet.com - Handmade Artisan Marketplace. Buy and Sell Handmade Products, Fine Art, Vintage and Supplies


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Some people say they have sort of a urine odor, but I have never found that to be true of the ones I have bought! I had one package that had sort of a grit on them, almost like fine sand. I rinsed them well and actually soaked them in water for awhile and then they were fine. You'd have to get fresh ones for sure.


I just wanted to warn you that I didn't smell the urine odor either.... until I put kidney in the dehydrator. The smell more than overwhelmed the house. Just so you know what you are in for. But I also agree- there is a big difference between fresh kidney and not so fresh kidney (we experience a lot of kidney in our raw feeding adventures!)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here's my .02
I would think (know I dont' know this) that you would have to have permits and whatnot. I mean it makes sense. You are making food for people(dogs) to eat and selling it. Why wouldn't you have to?
And my fear would be that some dog would get sick (not because of your food) and the owner could and maybe would assume it was the dog treat and try to sue! Which could cost you potentially $$ ! I think it's sounds too risky. :/


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

boooo ill just make it for close friends on here and on fb then. they wont sue me lol :lol:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe include a disclaimer? That you are not responsible for illness? Oh I don't know... that might make someone think twice about ordering! It's kinda complicated!!! I would still buy dehydrated kidney from you though.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao i think everyone in the house will be like pee yew!!! hahaha. still have to look it up. i never even had kindeys in this house o.o


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I was eating when I read that about the kidney ukeright:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha cheryl lmao. i hope it wasnt anythin chewy roflllll


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL! Maybe you could run an extension cord and put the dehydrator on your back deck or in the garage!! Then you wouldn't have to smell it!


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Can i kidnap you so you can cook for me and Nike? maybe hubbeh too, but he's usually just happy with chicken tenders every day.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pastel said:


> Can i kidnap you so you can cook for me and Nike? maybe hubbeh too, but he's usually just happy with chicken tenders every day.


Pigeonsheep's cooking means you'll have to eat dehydrated fruit and jerky for every meal! lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol u know whats funny brodysmom i actually have outlets in my shed in the backyard buts my dads little work area...dont think he would appreciate the smell altho he does smoke so i wonder if hell be able to tell the difference :lol:

omg pastel! thats a nightmare...bei kidnapped to be cookin like a slave  rofl!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Dog Treats/ Food would fall under the US Dept. of Agriculture/ FDA and Individual State Laws where product is made and where product is sold. A disclaimer would not negate flagrant disregard to Federal, State, Instrastate/ Interstate Law ~ under any circumstance. There is no way to legally operate a business and not comply on Federal and State levels. There is absolutely no safety net in selling to friends. 

People here are not bashing your attempt at a home-based business, but cautioning you strongly into doing it illegally because if something were to take a left it would most likely be your financial demise. 

Take a look at what the State of New York & Feds require. It might not be too outlandish. I would also think there are programs available to help a person get a start because of today's economy. I know for certain there are programs for Women Owned Businesses. 

For your safety look before you leap or discuss in public.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

LS, I'm good with that! they look soo good!
I'm a terrible cook so i've been eating microwave soup and dinners.
I'll even give dehydrated kidneys a try!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks dkt.i doubt anyone on etsy has permits for their stuff but like i said...im keepin this strictly between friends and this forum. only sellin to those who are interested 

lmao pastel! u must eat better than that! tell the hubs to take cookin lessons...omg a human eatin dehydrated kidneys? o.o


----------

